# cannot work



## Cynthia Rae (Nov 1, 2003)

I have IBS and anxiety and I cannot seem to stay with a job. I start a job and get in a real mess with my stomach and anxiety. I feel overwhelmed and cannot sleep, heart racing, and just feel miserable. This is a real problem. My mind just shuts down and I cannot rememeber things, forget where I have put stuff etc. Please is there anyone else that suffers this way? Please let me know


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Cynthia







Your not alone, I feel the same way. Having a bad few days at the moment so I'm the wrong person to inspire you. Do you take any medications at the mo? I've taking Remeron anti-depressants for the last 4 weeks but tomorrow I am going to the Doctor. Uncontrollable crying last night and feel so weak because of the IBS.I feel like these tablets are f***king with my head at the moment in a negative way, will see what the Dr says tomorrow


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Cynthia Rae,What jobs are you starting and causing you grief? Have you ever considered that maybe you're doing something you don't enjoy? I'm a firm believer that you should do what YOU enjoy. So maybe it's a time to change careers??Regarding the forgetting - it could be as simple as not getting the right nurishment of vitamins and minerals, especially with IBS. Memory loss can be attributed to a lack of certain vitamins and minerals. In my case, I chalk it up to having a "senior momment" but even I know I need to supplement my diet with a "one-a-day" pill.I'd look at these issues first and get yourself back on track. Then worry about other issues.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh yes, Cynthia.... I can truly identify with what you describe. I am at an advantage in that I've been with the same employer and in the same department for almost 16 years now, although the position itself has evolved during that time.Sometimes meds can help. Other times, relaxation exercises such as hypnotherapy can help. Exercise is always a good, healthy and relaxing undertaking. Part of defeating this type of situation is in developing better self esteem... which naturally helps to quell anxiety, which in turn favorably affects IBS symptoms. Just want you to know that you are not alone and there are lots of nice folks here who can share their experiences and successes with you.It takes time to get over anxiety and sometimes it takes more than just attempting to change an attitude. Sometimes an attitude can only come about when appropriate meds/treatment/therapy are provided.If the anxiety is affecting your activities of daily living, do you think a trip to your doctor might be a good idea? I recently started taking a new medication that has changed my life significantly for the positive, so it's worth the effort.Best wishes, Evie


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Cynthia, I saw by your profile that you are an LPN. Did you ever consider medical transcription work at home? This is what I do. The pay of course is not the best but I can work at home and no one but me knows if I've had a bad IBS day. I don't have to worry about traffic, clothes, lunches, etc. The better typist you are the more you can earn. Unfortunately I've never been a fast typist. I do make 14 dollars an hour before taxes, sometimes more if I'm really on the ball and have an easy account. The bad part is I have no benefits (thank God I'm covered under my husband's health insurance). I feel so blessed to be doing it. It's odd that I stumbled into the field before my IBS got very bad.I just thought I'd mention it since you're probably already familiar with so much of the terminology, etc. Feel free to E-mail me if you have any questions. I hope you can figure out something that works for you. Karen


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,Just a short note to let you know that you are truly not alone. There have been a number of times in which my IBS has had an impact upon my job situation. And at times it has made me very upset.But I have always found a way through it. Sometimes you have to spend more time searching for what works for you than you think that you should, but it is worth it.The main thing is that there others like you out here. Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Good suggestion, Karen. I've thought about that one myself with my background in medical terminology and procedures from working in a medical information systems department. I can easily and accurately type 100 wpm.I checked it out at my hospital where I already work and I would have to take a pay cut too, but it would be worth it. Unfortunately, the only ones being offered those home positions are the trancriptionists who are already on staff. If I wanted one, I would first have to apply for one of the positions in the department, which I do not want to do. I prefer to stay in my present position.I can handle my job the way it currently is, and with my new meds, I suspect I'll be able to better handle the changes coming in the next 3-4 years. I can go to the bathroom as needed and it's close by. I also am able to pretty much set up my own training programs and schedules (within reason) so having a bit of control over the environment certainly helps... but there is still stress.Then there are my issues with FMS. I "squirm" a lot and move around a lot, get up and down a lot, walk a lot and in general am active throughout the day. I can't sit in the same position for very long due to pain in my hips. I also can't type for hours at a time due to tennis elbow and some developing tendonitis in my right wrist. With my current job, I only spend about 25% of my time typing.Besides, if I worked at home, I'd have to put up with two slobby guys, blasting stereos and tv's and 2 frisky cats all day long....







..Plus I think I would miss the socialization. I enjoy the people with whom I work and share lunch.But it's a 'given' that Evie spends most of her break







in the biffy.....Evie


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

6months ago i finished college all happy and willing to find work but my ibs is a huge problem now i have anxiety and panic attacks about being round people and getting ill i hardly leave the house. i might try to get some kind of internet work from home job.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Massmaz,If you have panic attacks, anxiety and IBS symptoms, you might want to see a psychiatrist. I did, and he was able to prescribe medication that stopped it all and let me get on with my life. The worst thing you can do is withdraw from the world, that will only increase your feelings of isolation and panic. You need to get this treated or you could end up being unable to do most things. This is a very controllable condition, but it can't just be done by hoping. Please get help. You can get better. I have been where you are. Take care.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I know how you all feel. I had to drop out of college (one semester away from graduation) recently due to IBS. I went on a trip to Florida and my IBS got so bad I had a total emotional break down. I don't know how to overcome the anxiety that is now driving my IBS (and mind to go crazy). I'm on drugs now, but I still am afraid to leave the house. Sorry to vent so much...thanks for reading.


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi california, do you mean just by taking an anti-anxiety med prescribed by your physotherapist you've been cured of most of your ibs and anxiety symptoms without the need for hypno or any other counselling sessions???


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

therapy can help some people with these problems. If it's so bad you can't work you might consider the painful route of disability.tom


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi matrixd,Yes, I know longer have severe, chronic anxiety-induced D that was orignially diagnosed as IBS-D by a GI. I take .25 Xanax morning and bedtime, along with .75 Effexor at bedtime. I have none of the terrible D I had for 6 months, though I can still have a slight problem when my Alzheimers parents are going through a difficult period. Oh, and I do see my psychiatrist once a month and he helps me to stay focused on controlling my stress by finding better ways to react to my parents illness. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oooopps,Too late to edit my previous post, that should read....Yes, I NO longer have....


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi out there..I feel the same way,I have a real hard time with working,I get super anxious and my ibs gets worse because of it.it's totally normal.Starting any job for anyone usually causes some nervousness,and so people who are more axious are bound to feel overwhelmed sometimes.I hope one day to find a job that I can handle.Remeember ,there's nothing wrong with you,you need to take the time to reduce your anxiety and maybe you should take care ofyourself before you start to work,wether it's with therapy ,excercise,meditation,or medication.You just can't do everything all at once sometimes.I know I will start to work again when I can handle my axiety.One thing at a time.I hope you feel better soon,and find a job that makes you happy.


----------

